

Guide To Litecoin Mining With Nvidia Graphics Cards - CryptoJunky
http://cryptojunky.com/blog/2014/01/02/beginners-guide-to-litecoin-mining-with-nvidia-graphics-cards/

======
ineov
i thought that mining with nvidia is too expensive. Is it not ASIC new tech
for mining?

~~~
wmf
GPUs are still the best for scrypt.

